# Christmas pics!



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I just love this one...even though you can't see his face, the lighting there was great! This is Buddy! He almost died about a month ago..it's amazing he's so healthy now! 










This is Charlie giving me heartwings. I bought him at Petco, he was my first bird...he went NUTS when you tried to get a hand near him. He's molting now too...his first molt, so excuse the frumpy feathers!










And this! This is Stewy! He came to me sweet, has always been sweet...but the accomplishment here was getting him still long enough for a photo! 










Merry Christmas from Charlie!


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Ah... cute. "frumpy" animals are cute!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh umm. Your on birds n ways tiel talk to arnt you. though i seen those pics before.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

yes I am!
and you would be????
I just couldn't limit myself to only three ALL DAY!
I also have some on another cockatiel forum...
yes, it's been a LOOONNNGGG boring day today!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm Enna there. I know. 3 pics a day. Sheese. They must be kidding me. Love this place tho.

and oh my. Buddy looks soos close to me hugs. soo sweet


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the cute pics! Glad to hear Buddy is ok now.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

there very cute


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Really cute  A bit off subject but what was wrong with Buddy?


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well...the vet said it was helicobacter...
I found out later, that they would have to be REALLY infested with helicobacter to cause the problems that he had...even though it IS possible. It's a bacteria that causes ulcers in humans.
At any rate, whatever it was...the three antibiotics he put him on almost killed him too...but at the same time, he's healthy now.
It's kind of a long story beginning to end, because he never would have gotten so sick had I not trusted the woman that I got him from....and taken him in the minute I noticed something wasn't right.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Those are some beautiful birds you have. What type of bird is Stewy? It's just that I can't see his head hehe!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

He's a green cheek conure! And awesome!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You've got a beautiful flock!  I'm glad Buddy is well now.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

There great photos


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you thank you! =)


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

*Great Photos*



Cryren8972 said:


> Thank you thank you! =)


We have all got to give you good coments on your great photos LOL!


----------

